# The Taurus Brand....



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

I've recently got back into handguns after a 22 year absence and have bought three new pistols 
during the last couple of months. I have begun my research in anticipation of buying a new 1911 
pistol in the future as funds and my wife permit (brand still undecided).

I came upon the Taurus PT 1911 and like what I've read about it. The magazine reviews seem to 
report highly of the gun. I have yet to hold or fire one. I went to some on-line forums to read up 
on the Taurus brand and I seem to get a feeling a lot of people are not all that happy with Taurus 
guns, this forum included.

I'm not at all familiar with Taurus... does anyone care to comment on quality, workmanship and 
customer service and in paticular, on the PT 1911? I like the looks and the lower than average 
cost of the PT 1911 when compared to other brands, which makes it even more attractive. On 
the other hand, the low price with all of the gun's features sends up red flags on the quality and 
workmanship.

The Taurus PT 1911 and a review from  Shooting Times.

Thanks for any comments or inputs....


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Join us at: http://www.taurusarmed.net/ I don't own a PT1911, but my PT92 is awsome. (Love my crunchenticker) 
Some people have problems with striker-fired units, but they get resolved. The worst complaint seems to be the length of time for factory turnaround, which is generally about three weeks longer than most. 
I guess that's what happens when there's a "forever" waranty on your products, ..................backlog.


----------



## glock27bill (Dec 29, 2007)

I've owned a Taurus .357, a .38 UltraLite, a PT140 Millenium and a PT140 Millenium Pro. All worked fine.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for your reply and that's a very helpful site. 

Anyone else with opinions on Taurus and their PT 1911?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I once owned a Taurus 99 (Beretta 92 copy) back when they had the good _selective_ DA trigger system. It was a very good gun, utterly reliable, and I would still stake my life on one of their 92s or 99s.

I haven't owned a Taurus in many, many years, however. The opinions of Taurus on the gun forums seems to be mixed. I wouldn't count on an unbiased review in a gun magazine, to be honest. How many full-page ads did Taurus have in that particular issue?


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

I was recently in the 1911 market, and I know what a deal that Taurus looks to be for ~$600. According to their website, the Taurus has a bunch of custom features that should put it right up there with the more well-established 1911s on the market. If that were the case, though, I don't know why they opted to outfit it with those lousy plastic grips. I ended up paying a little more and got a Smith and Wesson.

Having never shot the Taurus I have no idea about the workmanship or reliability. Take a look at one in person, and see what you think. It's a pretty good-looking gun - especially the blued one.


----------



## Taurus_9mm (Sep 17, 2007)

I own a blued PT1911 that I picked up not long after they were released. It's been accurate and reliable with zero failures to feed, fire or eject.I did swap out the factory plastic grips with a set of Hogues however.

If you don't want to swap the grips but want something a little nicer than the standard plastic, they also offer a PT1911 that comes with rosewood grips.

www.taurusarmed.net


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

I own the 24/7 pro .45. I like it alot- but there is alot of concerns out there about there customer service, 95% of all Taurus owners say it is horrible. As far as the PT1911 very nice gun but it really is a colt, about a year ago give or take, Taurus hired the director from colts 1911 group. You might want to look at http://forum.m1911.org/ their is lots of info there.


----------

